# Info transfer



## mavriktu (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry,I am a 12 oclocker,and terribly computer UN savvy.I have several text messages from my soon to be ex wife(sorry,dont want to drag you into this).,That I need to transfer to a more permanent place,puter,disc whatever.It is an I-phone 4.


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

you could take a screen shot and putting these on a disk


----------

